# e!Runtime WebVisu Performance



## clumsi (27 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

in diesem Thread habe ich bereits die langsame Reaktionszeit der Webvisu einer 750-8204 beschrieben, jedoch mit der CODESYS-Firmware. Jetzt habe ich die original WAGO-e!Runtime eingespielt und eine einfache Anwendung mit e!Cockpit erstellt.

Die Reaktion ist meiner Ansicht nach ähnlich langsam. Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch, und das Ganze ist normal so. Ich bin es nur von anderen Visus (anderer Hersteller) anders/schneller gewöhnt.

Deshalb habe ich hier ein Video und bitte Euch mal zu beurteilen, ob dies normal ist: https://drive.google.com/file/d/19GvSNQaaPcHcH7szNwRMJjkQUgueix0E/view?usp=sharing

Die getippten Ziffern werden erst nach und nach gesetzt, wenn die Hand schon nicht mehr über dem Display ist.......

Eingaben mit der Tastatur (auch Touch, aber "Standardtexteingabe -> Eingabe mit: -> Tastatur) funktionieren normal schnell, wie die Standard-Tastatur zum einstellen des Displays. Die große QWERTZ-Tastatur ist für reine Zahleneingaben jedoch umständlicher und es sind mehrere Touch-Klicks vorher und nachher erforderlich.


Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## Mavorkit (27 Dezember 2017)

Hi clumsi,

Ich arbeite noch mit Codesys 2.3 und habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem e!Cockpit. Meiner Meinung nach hast du Recht und die Eingabe ist zu langsam.
Welches Panel ist denn im Einsatz?


Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## clumsi (27 Dezember 2017)

Hi Mavorkit,

danke für Deine Antwort und Bestätigung, dass es langsam ist.

Ich habe das WAGO-Display e!DISPLAY 7,0" im Einsatz.

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## Mavorkit (28 Dezember 2017)

clumsi schrieb:


> Hi Mavorkit,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort und Bestätigung, dass es langsam ist.
> 
> ...


Habe bisher leider noch keines der E!Displays im Einsatz, die ersten werden aber Anfang nächstes Jahr in Betrieb genommen. Aber wie gesagt noch alles auf Codesys 2.3 Basis.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wat84 (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

hattest du mit der original Firmware von Wago auch noch mal ausprobiert, ob die Eingabe im Browser auch langsam ist? Zumindest dort sollte die Geschwindigkeit in Ordnung sein.


----------



## clumsi (17 Januar 2018)

Moin,

ja, habe ich ausprobiert. Es ist genauso träge und langsam. Sowohl am e!Display, als auch im Firefox, wenn ich vom PC die Webvisu-Seite aufrufe. Touch-Eingaben (bspw. Zahlenwerte), aber auch der Wechsel von Visualisierungen (Aufrufen verschiedener Seiten) per Button reagiert langsam und träge. Wie auch bei den anderen Eingaben berühre ich kurz den Menü-Button und muss erstmal länger warten, bis die entsprechende Seite dargestellt ist......


----------



## wat84 (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ein e!Display habe ich nicht. Aber ich kann sagen, dass ich mit Wago Firmware 10, e!Cockpit und einem neu erstellten und einfachen Programm keine Verzögerung bei der Eingabe im Browser habe.
Stell dein e!Cockpit Programm gerne rein, dann teste ich mal bei mir und gebe Feedback.


----------



## -J-E- (17 Januar 2018)

Mit welcher Zykluszeit und Priorität läuft die Visu Task?
Welche Tasks mit welchen Prios gibt es in deinem Projekt nocht?


----------



## Pyromane (18 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben unsere Beleuchtungssteuerung per DALI angebunden und 3 Display´s (10") für 6 Knoten verbaut und die Zeiten der Eingabe sind bei uns genauso schnell wie bei dir im Video, ich denke mal das muss so sein.
Grüße


----------



## -J-E- (18 Januar 2018)

Ich habe Visualisierungen in E!Cockpit als Webvisu laufen.
Ich habe die Verzögerung nicht


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Januar 2018)

Ich nutze eine Webvisu und rufe diese über ein Tablet auf mit einer Aktualisierungsrate von 50ms (40ms niedrigster einstellbarer Wert).
Auch hier ist noch reichlich Verzögerung vorhanden, aber nicht so stark wie auf dem Beispielvideo.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------

